# Netgear Nighthawk R7000 Wifi ac router poor USB performance



## ankydu (Dec 9, 2013)

I have recently bought a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 wifi ac router with 1 USB 3.0 and 1 USB 2.0 port. Upon connecting my WD mypassport 1TB USB 3.0 HDD with the USB ports gives me 3.93mbps of transfer rate. is it normal?? I expected atleast 50mpbs+ of transfer rate. And for some strange reason transfer on USB2.0 feels faster than USB 3.0. 

I copied a 637mb file from my laptop (wifi N) over wifi to and from the router. Following are the results:

From laptop to router time: 2 mins 35 secs
From router to laptop time: 1 min 35 secs.

Then tried with a 231 mb video file:

From laptop to router: ~3mins (strange )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

read this:
Netgear Nighthawk review: This 802.11ac router sets LAN speed records | PCWorld
*to get such blazing fast speeds you must use a laptop with 802.11ac Wi-Fi adapter.*for a laptop with 802.11n wifi adapter speeds will be much slower though not as slow as you are getting.did you try these tests by sitting in front of the router or at some distance?


----------



## ankydu (Dec 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> read this:
> Netgear Nighthawk review: This 802.11ac router sets LAN speed records | PCWorld
> *to get such blazing fast speeds you must use a laptop with 802.11ac Wi-Fi adapter.*for a laptop with 802.11n wifi adapter speeds will be much slower though not as slow as you are getting.did you try these tests by sitting in front of the router or at some distance?



in the same room as the router. Sitting about 12 feet away from the router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

portable 2.5" hdd are not like pen drives with minimal power requirements.my guess is your router is not providing enough power to 1tb drive.try with some usb drive because even normal usb2.0 drives should give you ~15-20MB/s read speeds when copying from router to laptop.


----------



## ankydu (Dec 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> portable 2.5" hdd are not like pen drives with minimal power requirements.my guess is your router is not providing enough power to 1tb drive.try with some usb drive because even normal usb2.0 drives should give you ~15-20MB/s read speeds when copying from router to laptop.



I also tried a seagate external powered usb3 drive, same result!


----------



## ankydu (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone else please reply ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2013)

did you tried a normal usb2.0 pen drive?


----------



## ankydu (Dec 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you tried a normal usb2.0 pen drive?



I tried 2 USB 3.0 external hard drives one with external power and one USB powered thinking they would be faster than a pen drive. Both gave the same result.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2013)

point is to test different devices not just usb external hdd(powered or not).if you get same poor read/write speeds from a usb2.0 pen drive then issue is with router else not,it's as simple as that.


----------

